# IBM Server mit FastTrak 100 und Gentoo

## Beforegod

Hallo,

ich erbitte hilfe.. bin am verzweifeln.

Möchte Gentoo auf einem alten IBM Server (p3 mit Fasttrak 100 Controller) installieren.

Habe auch alles schon mit dodmraid gemacht, er findet unter /dev/mapper auch etwas, nur wie zum Teufel kann ich mit dem Installer dadrauf installieren.

Ist booten von den Platten dann auch möglich (hde,hdg) ?

Es gibt keine weiteren "IDE" Platten.

Gruß und dank im voraus,

Beforegod

----------

## Anarcho

Also wenn ich mir die Preise für so einen Controller angucke gehe ich davon aus das es sich eh um verstecktes Software-RAID handelt. Daher würde ich eine ganz normale Software-RAID installation machen und gut ist. Dabei ist es ja egal ob hda, hdb, hdu, etc. 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_on_Software_RAID

Unter grub heisst die platte dann eh hd0.w

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich hatte schon mal einen Promisekontroller, kein gutes Teil.

----------

## Beforegod

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich mir die Preise für so einen Controller angucke gehe ich davon aus das es sich eh um verstecktes Software-RAID handelt. Daher würde ich eine ganz normale Software-RAID installation machen und gut ist. Dabei ist es ja egal ob hda, hdb, hdu, etc. 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_on_Software_RAID
> 
> Unter grub heisst die platte dann eh hd0.w

 

Habe schonmal eine Installation mittels Debian geschafft. Problem an der Sache ist, das er zwar unter Gentoo/Debian das Raid findet (/dev/mapper) aber bei der Installation beide Platten seperat angezeigt werden.

Muss ich da beim installer noch was mitgeben?

Und grub fand den raid leider auch nicht. Konnte weder einzelne Platten ansprechen, noch den Raid verbund.

----------

## misterjack

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich mir die Preise für so einen Controller angucke gehe ich davon aus das es sich eh um verstecktes Software-RAID handelt.

 

Das vorliegende wird auch gern Fake-Raid genannt. Nichts halbes nichts ganzes. Wenn schon Raid, dann wie schon erwähnt ein stinknormales Software-Raid benutzen, als die verfrickelte Kacke von Promise zu benutzen. Oder noch besser: gar keins  :Smile: . Dass die Probleme schon bei Grub beginnen, wundert mich da gar nicht  :Smile: 

PS: ein ordentliches Raid, sprich Hardware-Raid präsentiert sich dem Bootloader/OS als eine Platte wie z.b. /dev/sda: 

```
35: SCSI 20.0: 10600 Disk

  [Created at block.221]

  UDI: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_LD_0_RAID1___17G

  Unique ID: _q_W.HVQJYdyri5F

  Parent ID: aK5u.VSXN0bCiz45

  SysFS ID: /block/sda

  SysFS BusID: 0:2:0:0

  SysFS Device Link: /devices/pci0000:05/0000:05:02.0/0000:06:00.0/0000:07:00.0/

host0/target0:2:0/0:2:0:0

  Hardware Class: disk

  Model: "MegaRAID LD 0 RAID1   17G"

  Vendor: "MegaRAID"

  Device: "LD 0 RAID1   17G"

  Revision: "C170"

  Driver: "megaraid", "sd"

  Driver Modules: "megaraid_mbox"

  Device File: /dev/sda (/dev/sg0)

  Device Files: /dev/sda, /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:07:00.0-scsi-0:2:0:0

  Device Number: block 8:0-8:15 (char 21:0)

  Geometry (Logical): CHS 2230/255/63

  Size: 35840000 sectors a 512 bytes

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

  Attached to: #30 (RAID bus controller)

```

----------

## Beforegod

Nützt mir aber in dem Fall nichts (Promise Kontroller nicht nutzen), da dieser Onboard ist und die einzige Schnittstelle zu den Festplatten ist.

Also muss ich den nutzen.

Gibts nun einen tipp wie ich den Bootloader einbinden kann?  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Also wenn ich mir die Preise für so einen Controller angucke gehe ich davon aus das es sich eh um verstecktes Software-RAID handelt. Daher würde ich eine ganz normale Software-RAID installation machen und gut ist. Dabei ist es ja egal ob hda, hdb, hdu, etc. 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_on_Software_RAID
> 
> Unter grub heisst die platte dann eh hd0.w 
> ...

 

Am besten im "BIOS" vom Promise das RAID löschen und dann nach der oben von mir verlinkten Anleitung gehen und ein Software-RAID einsetzen. Dann sollte es aber gehen. Ob der grafische Installer das kann, keine Ahnung.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Nützt mir aber in dem Fall nichts (Promise Kontroller nicht nutzen), da dieser Onboard ist und die einzige Schnittstelle zu den Festplatten ist.
> 
> Also muss ich den nutzen.
> 
> Gibts nun einen tipp wie ich den Bootloader einbinden kann? 

 

Hast du vielleicht aus dem chroot herraus grub aufgerufen und /dev/ nicht gemountet? Versuch mal vor dem chroot:

```
mount --bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

----------

## misterjack

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Nützt mir aber in dem Fall nichts (Promise Kontroller nicht nutzen), da dieser Onboard ist und die einzige Schnittstelle zu den Festplatten ist.
> 
> Also muss ich den nutzen.

 

Kann man nicht die IDE-Platten einfach durchgeben (passtrough) lassen?

----------

## Beforegod

Passthrough gibts nicht.

Egal, habe die harte Methode genommen.

Den "Fake Raid" aufgelöst und die Platten direkt am IDE Controller angeschlossen.

Funktioniert genial  :Smile: 

----------

